# Neuer Rechner

## AROK

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenzustellen, und würde mich interessieren, ob es mit den folgenden Komponenten schon Erfahrungen gibt, bzw. ob Probleme zu erwarten sind und ggf. andere gewählt werden sollten. 

CPU: Core2Duo E6750

Mainbord: MSI P35 Neo2-FR ( http://www.msi-computer.de/produkte/main_idx_view.php?Prod_id=729 )

Graka: Sparkle SPFX88GTS/320M (NV GF 8600GTS, 320MB RAM)

RAM: 2048MB DDR2 667

Insbesondere das Mainboard auszuwählen war ein wenig schwierig, da hier die meisten P35 Boards ATA Kanäle nur über einen JMicorn Chip anbinden, der wohl nicht so gut mit Linux harmoniert. Das P35NEO2 hat den ICH9R mit integriertem ATA-Kontroller. Der NW-Kontroller ist ein RTL 8111B, der wohl mit dem im Kernel integrierten RTL 8169 Treiber funktioniert.

Als Soundkarte werde ich meine Audigy weiterverwenden. 

Somit sollte das so funktionieren, oder?

Dank + Grüße

AROK

----------

## papahuhn

Ich hab einen JMicron Controller, der ganz gut funktioniert.

----------

## AROK

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab einen JMicron Controller, der ganz gut funktioniert.

 

Hab mal ein wenig gegoogelt, und ab 2.6.18 scheint der Support für den JMB363 im Kernel zu sein. Vielleicht sind die Aussagen gegen diesen Kontoller schon veraltet !?  

Mit welchen P35 Mainboards habt ihr denn gute Erfahrungen (oder schlechte) gemacht? 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## xraver

Mit der Grafigkarte möchtest du sicherlich auch ein wenig spielen, oder?

Da würde ich eher zu einer mit 640MB> raten.

Die Perfomance ist mit 320MB nicht so fein und was von einem Speicherbug (bei den 320MB Karten) habe ich auch gehört.

Aber ansonsten viel Spass mit deinen neuen Teilen.

----------

## Knieper

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da würde ich eher zu einer mit 640MB> raten.
> 
> Die Perfomance ist mit 320MB nicht so fein und was von einem Speicherbug (bei den 320MB Karten) habe ich auch gehört.
> ...

 

Ich muss zugeben, mich interessieren Grafikkarten nicht wirklich, aber in den letzten Jahren scheint sich ja doch einiges getan zu haben. 640MB hab ich nicht einmal auf der Hauptplatine.   :Shocked: 

----------

## AROK

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Mit der Grafigkarte möchtest du sicherlich auch ein wenig spielen, oder?
> 
> Da würde ich eher zu einer mit 640MB> raten.
> 
> Die Perfomance ist mit 320MB nicht so fein und was von einem Speicherbug (bei den 320MB Karten) habe ich auch gehört.
> ...

 

Hallo xraver,

danke für den Tipp, wenn die Modell mit 320MB einen Bug haben werde ich mir was anderes überlegen. 

Aber welches Spiel braucht 640MB Speicher? Ich hätte gedacht dass 256MB derzeit noch ausreichend sind. ( Vielleicht sollte ich mal in eine Spielezeitung schauen...)

Hat noch Jemand einen Tip bzgl. Mainboard?

Grüße

AROK

----------

## xraver

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich muss zugeben, mich interessieren Grafikkarten nicht wirklich, aber in den letzten Jahren scheint sich ja doch einiges getan zu haben. 640MB hab ich nicht einmal auf der Hauptplatine.  

 

Für neuere Games die man in einer hohen Auflösung spielen möchte und die risige Texturen benötigen sind 640MB schon wieder fast zu wenig  :Wink: .

 *AROK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat noch Jemand einen Tip bzgl. Mainboard? 

 

Ich habe mir das ASUS P5N-E SLI geholt.

Dieses Board liegt in deiner Preisklasse und bietet so einiges an OC-Möglichkeiten.

Auch wenn nicht vorhabe eine SLI-Konfiguration zu fahren, bin ich mit dem Mainboard sehr zufrieden.

Aja, gehört der Thread nicht ins Disskusionsforum  :Wink: ?

----------

## der.gecko

jaja, das mit den grafikkarten ist eh so ne sache  :Shocked: 

wenn du dir schon ne 8800gts holen willst, dann am besten gleich von nvidias hausmarke XFX. die GF8800GTS kostet auch nur ein paar euro mehr und die referenzkühler von nivdia sind meistens leiser als andere und halten auch etwas länger.

solltest du ein paar euro mehr investieren wollen, dann nimm eine von evga. wenn du nicht gerade der hardcore-gamer bist, der die aktuellsten spiele bis zum letzten ausreizen will, dann empfehle ich dir ne silent grafikkarte, zb. diese hier:

http://www.asus.de/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1700&l1=2&l2=6&l3=514&l4=0

zu den mainboards...

ich empfehle asus, wegen dem im moment(!) besten preis leistungsverhältnis... zu der unterstützung unter *nix kann ich leider nicht so viel sagen, aber hier hast du eine übersicht an asus boards, die ich empfehlen würde... 

http://www.asus.de/products_compare_show.aspx?array_model=1459,1474,1637,1694&l1=3

es sind eigentlich alle wichtigen komponenten aufgelistet... kritisch wird wohl die unterstützung von sound und onboardraid sein, keine ahnung ob es da schon module im kernel gibt. da ich n00b bin und xraver l33t, denke ich ein mainboard mit nvidia chipsatz (650i und 680i) wäre ganz angebracht. vor allem welche mit lan controller von marvell (alias syskonnect) sind nur zu empfehlen...

ich finde an mainboards sollte man am wenigsten sparen, wenn du da vielleicht ein wenig mehr investieren willst, schau dir mal ein paar modelle von evga oder Tyan an... lohnenswert wäre eventuell auch ein besuch auf der homepage von intel... vielleicht haben die ja neue workstation barebones, die den fsb 1333 von deinem prozessor unterstützen.

ach ja, hände weg von allem was ein "se" oder "vm" in der bezeichnug stehen hat^^ das sind meistens kastrierte versionen oder billige nachfolger, um geld zu scheffeln.

----------

## think4urs11

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Aja, gehört der Thread nicht ins Disskusionsforum ?

 

Jetzt wo du das so sagst ... moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## UTgamer

Nur als kleine Anmerkung zu den Speichergrößen.

Ich habe eine Geforce 7800Gt mit 256 MB, das ist ganz schön wenig für UT2004 und Quake4.

Ich merke die Ruckler in entscheidenden Momenten sehr wohl, die Ruckler können (Partie) spielentscheidend sein.  :Wink:  Hätte mir besser eine mit mehr Speicher gehohlt, auch PCI-Express schützt nicht davor, auch wenn gegenüber meiner älteren AGP-Lösung die Ruckler kürzer sind.

Also 256 MB sind definitiv zu wenig für die großen Texturen.

---

Zu dem Thema Asus-Hauptplatinen sage ich nur haltet etwas Abstand davon, nicht jede läuft sauber unter Linux, informiert euch vorher. Viele Asusplatinen sind ab Werk heftig übertaktet und der Linuxkernel hat teils große Probleme mit dem Energiesparmanagement.  Die Grafikkarten von Asus sind soweit aber in Ordnung, der CS nVidia-Treiber kann mit denen umgehen.

Bezüglich Asus Hauptplatinen:

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2004/7083.html

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82637

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4141713.html#4141713

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4137068.html#4137068

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4162423.html#4162423

----------

## trikolon

hab mir das  Asus P5B Deluxe S775 I965P FSB 1066MHz PCIe ATX geholt und muss sagen, ich bin begeistert! läuft 1A

----------

## schachti

 *AROK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Graka: Sparkle SPFX88GTS/320M (NV GF 8600GTS, 320MB RAM)
> 
> 

 

Ich hatte bisher 2 Grafikkarten von Sparkle - beide haben sich mit einem defekten Lüfter vorzeitig verabschiedet. Kann ein dummer Zufall gewesen sein, aber Sparkle kommt mir erstmal nicht mehr in den Rechner.

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Tipps! 

Ich werde dann wohl eine XFX Grafikkarte nehmen. Beim Mainboard werde ich kein ASUS nehmen, man muss ja LINUX-feindlichkeit nicht noch unterstützen... 

Werde wohl beim MSI P35 Neo2-FR bleiben. 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## xraver

Hm, ich kann nicht erkennen wasn an ASUS @Linux so schlecht ist. Letzt endlich verbauen die doch auch nur Chipsätze die wiederum weitestgehen von Linux unterstützt werden.

Seid dem ersten Tag funktinieren bei mir alle Komponenten. Egal ob LAN, Sound oder SATA-Raid.

Mehr Probleme hatte ich das schon unter Vista. Der SATA-Treiber bremmste meine Platten so aus das ich nur noch 3-6MB Datendurchsatz hatte.

Das ich von ASUS-Support keine Linux Unterstützung erfahren kann ist teils verständlich.

Solange die Hersteller von den einzelnen Komponennten keinen vernünftigen Support leisten (Treiber, Specs) kann auch ASUS meiner Meinung nach kein Support leisten.

Was finden wir denn auf den heutigen Boards?

HDA-Sound z.b - bis jetzt habe ich jeden HDA-CHip unter Linux Töne ausgeben höhren

nvidia Chipsätze - Treiber gibt es -funktionieren also auch

Intel? da gibt es scheinbar sogar OS Treiber - also auch hier alles bestens.

Was will man mehr?

Also ich sage mal das ASUS genauso wenig/viel "Linux-Feindlich" eingestellt ist wie die anderen Hersteller.

Oder hab ich da was übersehen? Wo liegt genau das Problem mit ASUS@Linux?

----------

## UTgamer

Auf vielen aber nicht allen Asusboards startet der Linuxkernel erst garnicht, ohne bei Grub dem Kernel Parameter wie noacpi zu übergeben. Das Energisparmanagement von diesen übertakteten Boards wird oft nicht erkannt und in Folge startet der Kernel nicht. 

Ist besonders übel bei Installations- oder Live- oder Rettungs-CD. Viele Neueinsteiger kennen diese Parameter nicht und fluchen nur über Linux, aber sie fluchen gegen den Falschen.

Fälle wie diese sind eben leider keine Asus-Einzelfälle, und es ist eben auch fast nur Asus.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4137068.html#4137068

In meinem Bekanntenkreis habe ich genug davon. Oft sind es einfach die Highendplatinen, da dort zuviel getunt wurde.

Schreib doch mal an Asus eine E-Mail und frage nach Unterstützung, oder schaue dich auf deren Webseiten nach Unterstützung um, aber dein Board läuft ja gerade, lies einfach den Artikel von Pro-Linux.   :Laughing: 

Ich sage zu diesem Thema nichts mehr und halte mich mit Treiberentwicklern einfach solidarisch.

Energiesparmanagement ist der Hauptfehler bei den meisten betroffenen. Das dein Asus läuft verdankst du der Mitarbeit anderer Hersteller die baugleiche Komponenten verwenden.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

@xraver: da hast du mit deinem Board echt glück gehabt. Ich hab nen P5WD2-E Premium. Bis ich überhaupt irgendeine Linuxdistro zum booten bekommen habe musste ich erst eine zweite FP einbauen (bitte nicht fragen warum, weder noacpi noch irgendeine andere Kerneloption hat geholfen). Von der Onboard HD-Soundkarte will ich lieber nicht reden. Sogar die Installation von Windows gestaltete sich auf dem Board äußerst schwierig, oder hast du schonmal eine 30h Windos XP Pro Installation auf einem relativ aktuellen Prozessor mit ausreichend Speicher gehabt  :Sad: 

@UTgamer: ich kann dir da nur zustimmen. Für mich wird das nächste Board nicht mehr von Asus sein, obwohl ich einmal ein Asusfan war.

Ich gehe nun wieder meine Wege mit Abit Boards, wenn ich Qualität haben will. Die werden zwar auch nicht offiziell mit Linux unterstützt, aber auf meinem Zweitrechner (Athlon X2 BE-2300 mit Abit AN-M2) ging die Installation von Gentoo ohne solche Macken. Und auch der HD Sound funktioniert ohne Problem und ohne dass ich irgendwelche abenteuerliche jack, oss oder alsa Konfigurationen machen musste  :Very Happy: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ScytheMan

hab ein asus p4s800d-x

und keinerlei probleme damit.

funktioniert alles wunderbar. 

weiß nicht wo die bedenken bei asus sind. die qualität der boards ist ok imho.

----------

## der.gecko

ich finde wir sollten hier nicht irgendwelche gesinnungsfragen klären, sondern AROK eine auswahl an guten linuxtauglichen boards bieten... bedenkt dass der prozessor neu ist und auf fsb1333 läuft, was längst nicht alle boards nativ unterstützen... es sind ja schon ein paar hilfreiche posts da, ein paar mehr wären hilfreich, da AROK sicher nicht der einzige ist, der für diesen prozessor ein gutes board braucht.

----------

## cutmann

Hi,

ich hab ein Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 Mainboard und es ließ sich mit der aktuellen Live CD ohne Probleme in Betrieb nehmen. Wie schon andere geschrieben haben gehen fast alle Hersteller über den JMicron als PATA-Anschluss Host. Er läuft so wie ich es damals sah ohne Probleme mit dem Livecd Kernel. Es gibt keinen nativen PATA Anschluss mehr bei intel und seinen ICH9, der Controller hat nur noch SATA Anschlüsse. Es wird alles von Linux erkannt und läuft jetzt munter.

----------

## AROK

 *cutmann wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Es gibt keinen nativen PATA Anschluss mehr bei intel und seinen ICH9, der Controller hat nur noch SATA Anschlüsse.

 

Hi,

ist das:

 *http://www.msi-computer.de/produkte/main_idx_view.php?Prod_id=729 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> INTEL ICH9R:
> 
> - 2x eSATA Anschlüsse für externe SATA Festplatten
> ...

 

dann falsch?

Wäre schlecht, denn der Marvell 88SE6111, der noch auf dem Board ist, wird bislang echt schlecht unterstützt.

Ich schau mir mal das Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 näher an. Danke!

Gruß

AROK

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich will meinen Rechner auch mit einem Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Tray 4096Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Conroe (158,58 €) aufrüsten. Dazu wollte ich mir noch

ASUS P5W DH Deluxe, Sockel 775 Intel 975X, ATX, WLAN W54G          136,55 € 

Zalman CNPS9500 LED Sockel 478/775/754/939/940                          37,48 €

2048MB-KIT G-Skill PC6400/800,CL 5                                               72,07 €  kaufen. Bin noch am forschen, ob das Board unter Linux läuft. Es hat aber von der Ausstattung und vom Preis das, was ich wollte.

Ich bin mir nicht im klaren, ob es besser ist  Slots PCI-Express x1  1 + Slots PCI-Express x16  3 oder Slots PCI-Express x1  2 + Slots PCI-Express x16  2 auf dem Board zu haben.

----------

## Edorian

Das Thema kommt ja wie gerufen, da ich derzeit Aufrüstpläne hege.

Ich suche auch noch nach einem guten Board mit P35 Chipsatz. Bisher hatte ich immer ASUS, schaue mich nun aber auch nach Alternativen um. Ich hatte mich schon fast auf ein Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3* oder DS4 festgelegt. Nun habe ich aber gelesen, daß zumindest in der Revision 1.0 diese Boards eine hohe Ausfallrate haben.   :Confused: 

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Perfomance ist mit 320MB nicht so fein und was von einem Speicherbug (bei den 320MB Karten) habe ich auch gehört.
> 
> 

 

Hast du da Links zu Benchmarks?

Was ich bisher so gesehen habe, ist die 320MB Version nicht wesentlich langsamer. Zumindest in den Bereichen, die mich interessieren. (Zumal ich auch nicht vor habe in höchst möglicher Auflösung zu spielen, wo der Speicher wirklich gebraucht würde. Bin auch nicht so der Shooterspieler.)

Falls das Mehr an Speicher doch einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub bringt, muß ich mal schauen, ob mir das ~100€ mehr wert sind   :Confused: 

 *AROK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> danke für den Tipp, wenn die Modell mit 320MB einen Bug haben werde ich mir was anderes überlegen. 
> 
> 

 

Afaik hat die komplette Geforce8 Serie diesen Speicherbug  :Wink:  Bei den Modellen, mit mehr Speicher, kommt dieser Bug nur nicht oder später oder schwächer zum Tragen. Ich habe mich mit diesem Fehler noch nicht genauer auseinander gesetzt, also folgendes habe ich bisher von anderen Leuten gehört und ist ohne Gewähr... Der Grafikspeicher wird wohl nicht (immer) korrekt wieder freigegeben und im Spielverlauf füllt sich so langsam aber sicher der Speicher. Ist er voll, wird ausgelagert und es kommt zu Performanceeinbußen.

Die aktuellen BetaTreiber von Nvidia scheinen das Problem aber zumindest teilweise zu beheben oder zu umgehen. Siehe:

http://www.hardware-infos.com/news.php?news=1329

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=608406

----------

## AROK

Hi,

wollte euch nur wissen lassen, dass ich ein GA-P35-DS4 genommen habe und das ein super Tipp war! Alles wird unterstützt und noch keine Probleme gehabt. 

Und die GF880GTS 640MB von XFX läuft auch super.

Gruß

AROK

----------

## Erdie

Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, möchte ich fragen, was Ihr von den Nvidia Chipsätzen haltet, auf denen AMD CPUs laufen. Mein momentaner Rechner ist ein 3200+ single core auf nforce 3 und es sollte bald was neues her. Zu dem aktuellen System kann ich sagen, daß es bombenstabil läuft, ich bin wunschlos glücklich damit bis auf das es in die Tage kommt. Jetzt habe ich mich mal umgeschaut und es gibt anscheinend inzwischen einen  Wildwuchs von Nvidia Chipsätzen - ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die alle gleich gut sind. BTW: Ich wollte bei AMD bleiben, schon allein der Energieeffizienz wegen und ich möcht nicht Intel vs. AMD diskutieren. Diese Entscheidung ist bereits gefallen.

Was ist mit dem Nforce Ultra, ist der schon zu alt? Wie sieht es mit den aktuellen Shuttle Barbone Mainboards aus? Mein momentaner ist ein SN85G4V3.

Danke

Erdie

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich habe als Zweitsystem ein Athlon X2 BE-2300 (45W max, der dürfte dich interessieren  :Wink: ) mit nem nForce 630a Board von Abit. Bis auf die anfänglichen Instabilitäten auf Grund eines Bugs im BIOS läuft das System einwandfrei. Die "größeren" Chips (aka 650 und 680) sollten sich nicht viel anders verhalten. Das onboard Videosignal kann man zwar voll in den Skat drücken, aber nachdem ich dort auch noch ne 7300GS eingebaut hatte ist alles super.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## schachti

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Jetzt habe ich mich mal umgeschaut und es gibt anscheinend inzwischen einen  Wildwuchs von Nvidia Chipsätzen - ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die alle gleich gut sind.

 

Kommt halt auf Deinen Bedarf an.   :Wink: 

nForce 520 und nForce 560 sind neuer als nForce 550/570/590 und verbrauchen etwas weniger Strom, ich selbst habe seit ein paar Tagen einen nForce 560 und bin sehr zufrieden (davor ca. 6 Monate lang ein Board mit nForce 550). Die Unterschiede zwischen 550/570/590 bestehen fast nur in der Ausstattung (RAID Modi, SLI etc.).

----------

## Erdie

Was bedeutet denn das "Ultra" hinter dem 570ultra, nur Marketing? Ist der 570 noch zu empfehlen oder schon zu alt?

Ich liebäugele nämlich hiermit:

http://www.xpc-shop.de/artikel.php?&art_nr=21709

Hat evtl jemand das Ding?

----------

## schachti

http://www.nvidia.com/page/nforce5_specs_amd.html.

----------

## Erdie

Ahh - guter Link - Danke

----------

## Marquinho

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe als Zweitsystem ein Athlon X2 BE-2300 (45W max, der dürfte dich interessieren ) mit nem nForce 630a Board von Abit. Bis auf die anfänglichen Instabilitäten auf Grund eines Bugs im BIOS läuft das System einwandfrei. Die "größeren" Chips (aka 650 und 680) sollten sich nicht viel anders verhalten. Das onboard Videosignal kann man zwar voll in den Skat drücken, aber nachdem ich dort auch noch ne 7300GS eingebaut hatte ist alles super.
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Ich hab mir im Oktober auch nen BE-2350 gekauft und auch ein Mainboard mit nem nForce 630a Chipsatz (MSI K9NGM3-FIH). Wie hast du da Gentoo installiert? Wenn ich mit der 2007.1 für amd64 boote, erkennt er weder Netzwerkkarte noch sonstwas, lspci liefert überall nur "unknown device". Ich hatte aber keine Zeit um da groß das Basteln anzufangen und hatte dann gleich abgebrochen mit der Installation. Jetzt wollte ich es nochmal versuchen. Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis.

Gruß, Marco  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *Marquinho wrote:*   

>  *bbgermany wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> ich habe als Zweitsystem ein Athlon X2 BE-2300 (45W max, der dürfte dich interessieren ) mit nem nForce 630a Board von Abit. Bis auf die anfänglichen Instabilitäten auf Grund eines Bugs im BIOS läuft das System einwandfrei. Die "größeren" Chips (aka 650 und 680) sollten sich nicht viel anders verhalten. Das onboard Videosignal kann man zwar voll in den Skat drücken, aber nachdem ich dort auch noch ne 7300GS eingebaut hatte ist alles super.
> 
> MfG. Stefan 
> ...

 

naja du musst ja nicht die gentoo installations cd verwenden. Du brauchst nur ein laufendes Linuxsystem und dafür eignet sich eigentlich jede Linux Livecd, vorausgesetzt die benötigten tools wie z.b. tar, chroot, *fdisk und co sind dabei.

----------

## sirro

 *Marquinho wrote:*   

> Ich hab mir im Oktober auch nen BE-2350 gekauft und auch ein Mainboard mit nem nForce 630a Chipsatz (MSI K9NGM3-FIH). Wie hast du da Gentoo installiert? Wenn ich mit der 2007.1 für amd64 boote, erkennt er weder Netzwerkkarte noch sonstwas

 

Ich weiss nicht was ich für einen Chipsatz habe (glaube auch einen 630), aber ich habe TING zum installieren benutzt. Die ist was aktueller als die normale 2007.0.

http://download.libexec.de/ting/2007.0/

Bist du sicher, dass du eine 2007.1 benutzt hast? Sowas gibt es doch offiziell gar nicht.

----------

## Marquinho

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Bist du sicher, dass du eine 2007.1 benutzt hast?

 

Ne, 2007.0 meinte ich, damit ging es irgendwie nicht. Morgen Abend versuche ich es mal mit TING. Danke für den Hinweis! Hätte ich eigentlich auch selbst drauf kommen können. Naja, danke. Ich hoffe das funktioniert dann besser.

Gruß, Marquinho  :Smile: 

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

@ Marquinho

ich habe zwar ein anderes Board aber den gleichen Chipsatz:

```
tux ~ # lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0543 (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0561 (rev a2)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:11.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
```

für Wartungsarbeiten habe ich das benutzt http://www.linuxice.com/

Netztreiber: forcedeth

-andreas

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Ich will meinen Rechner auch mit einem Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Tray 4096Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Conroe (158,58 €) aufrüsten. Dazu wollte ich mir noch
> 
> ASUS P5W DH Deluxe, Sockel 775 Intel 975X, ATX, WLAN W54G          136,55 € 
> ...

 

Hallo,

sagmal musst du, falls du dir das Board schon geholt hast, bei dir im BIOS auch immer AHCI rauswerfen damit die live-cd bootet und und AHCI reinpacken damit die HD Version bootet ? Braucht bei dir vorne beim start die Festplattenerkennung und RAM Erkennung auch um die 15 Sekunden?

Für Infos wäre ich dir sehr dankbar

Gruß

----------

## firefly

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Hallo
> 
> Ich will meinen Rechner auch mit einem Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Tray 4096Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Conroe (158,58 €) aufrüsten. Dazu wollte ich mir noch
> 
> ASUS P5W DH Deluxe, Sockel 775 Intel 975X, ATX, WLAN W54G          136,55 € 
> ...

 

wenn die live-cd nicht mit aktiven AHCI bootet, dann ist der kernel auf der live-cd entweder zu alt um den SATA Chip im AHCI modus zu unterstützen oder der Support wurde im kernel vergessen zu aktivieren. Wobei ich eher auf 1. Tippen würde -> kernel zu alt auf der live-cd.

Funktioniert es mit einer aktuellern Live-cd wie z.b. Sidux oder Knoppix?

----------

## SkaaliaN

leider nicht. Funktioniert mit gar keiner live-cd. Ich habe die aktuellste

----------

## firefly

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> leider nicht. Funktioniert mit gar keiner live-cd. Ich habe die aktuellste

 

Von welcher live-cd hast du die aktuellste?

könntest du eventuell die ausgabe von

lspci -nn posten?

----------

## SkaaliaN

gentoo, knoppix, kanotix, suse, sabayon

PS: bin grade nicht Zuhause. Bin auf der Arbeit. Habe allerdings die letzte Gentoo-CD (x86)

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

dann versuch mal TING. Ich hab auch das P5WDH Deluxe und IIRC bootet die ordentlich. Ich kann das aber heute abend nochmal ausprobieren.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## SkaaliaN

wie ist es denn wenn das BIOS bei euch die Festplatten, bzw. die gesamten Laufwerke vorne erkennt? Wie lange braucht der da bei euch? Habe 3 Festplatten und ein DVD-Brenner angeschlossen. Die Festplatten alle S-ATA und den Brenner IDE. Das dauert ewig.

----------

## bbgermany

Ja das Problem habe ich auch. Aber lieber langsam booten und ein funktionierendes System als schnell und viele Fehler im Log.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe 

```
ASUS P5NT WS Socket775 FSB1333 ATX NVIDIA Dual X16 SLI RAID ALC888-6CH LAN 
```

 Booten mit Live CD ist kein Problem.

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich nehme dafür immer die InstallCDs von (k)Ubuntu. Sind immer aktuell.

----------

## Marquinho

Also komisch, ich dachte ich würde doch zumindest ein wenig von Linux verstehen.  :Embarassed: 

Ich hab jetzt nochmal sowohl die LiveCD 2007.0 (amd64) gebootet und auch die mit diesem 'ting' kernel. Normalerweise müßte man doch gleich ein lspci machen können, oder? Ist doch egal ob das System von CD oder Platte läuft? Auf jeden Fall liefert mir lspci folgendes:

```
root ~ # lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0547 (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0548 (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0542 (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055e (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055f (rev a2)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055e (rev a2)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055f (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0560 (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0561 (rev a2)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0550 (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 054c (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0562 (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)

00:11.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)

00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 053a (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0)
```

Chipsatz ist ein nForce 630a bzw. MCP68PV. Komisch, oder? Ich probiere jetzt nochmal die Ubuntu CD...

----------

## firefly

 *Marquinho wrote:*   

> Also komisch, ich dachte ich würde doch zumindest ein wenig von Linux verstehen. 
> 
> Ich hab jetzt nochmal sowohl die LiveCD 2007.0 (amd64) gebootet und auch die mit diesem 'ting' kernel. Normalerweise müßte man doch gleich ein lspci machen können, oder? Ist doch egal ob das System von CD oder Platte läuft? Auf jeden Fall liefert mir lspci folgendes:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

naja die pci-id "datenbank" auf der cd ist zu alt.

mach mal ein 

```
update-pciids
```

 dann sollte für mehr der devices ne Bezeichnung angezeigt werden

----------

## schachti

Wenn lspci ein Gerät nicht erkennt, hat das außerdem nichts damit zu tun, ob der Kernel das Gerät verwalten kann oder nicht.

----------

## Marquinho

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Wenn lspci ein Gerät nicht erkennt, hat das außerdem nichts damit zu tun, ob der Kernel das Gerät verwalten kann oder nicht.

 

Und genau das wußte ich nicht. Ich dachte, wenn ein Gerät per lspci nicht erkannt wird, dann wird's auch schwierig mir den Treibern. Hab jetzt aber einfach installiert und es geht auch, der Tipp mit dem forcedeth module war schonmal sehr gut...

Danke nochmal. Gruß, Marquinho  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

 *Marquinho wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Wenn lspci ein Gerät nicht erkennt, hat das außerdem nichts damit zu tun, ob der Kernel das Gerät verwalten kann oder nicht. 
> 
> Und genau das wußte ich nicht. Ich dachte, wenn ein Gerät per lspci nicht erkannt wird, dann wird's auch schwierig mir den Treibern.

 

ok, dann als kurze Erklärung: lspci scannt quasi den PCI-Bus. Alle Geräte, die am PCI-Bus angeschlossen sind, liefern daraufhin verschiedene IDs zurück, die den Hersteller und die Hardware identifizieren. lspci schaut dann diese IDs in einer Liste nach und übersetzt diese IDs in Herstellernamen und Gerätebezeichnung. Ob also ein Gerät von lspci erkannt wird hängt dann nur davon ab, ob in der Datenbank von lspci für die entsprechende Kombination aus Hersteller- und Geräte-ID ein Eintrag existiert. Dieser ganze Prozess ist unabhängig davon, ob der Kernel ein Gerät unterstützt oder nicht.

----------

